# Adobe Photshop Error



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, it's about 3 days I'm trying to use Camera Raw in Photoshop CS4 and I get error message (Camera RAW editing is not enabled/camera raw editing requires that a qualifying product has been launched) I have do some solution from Adobe site but not resolved and I instilled new version of Camera Raw bout no results and I uninstall it after that instill clean version same results, can anyone show me the way to resolve it I'll be appreciate.

:4-dontkno


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

UPUPUPUp anyone???!!!


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, from checking google i've found that most of the problems that produce this error are caused because of either A) Activation problems or B) Trying to open Camera Raw before the main product (Photoshop)

So, have you got Photoshop installed? have you opened it? have you activated it? etc...

There's obviously some reason that it's producing the error and it seems to be in them regions.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh and for good measure, did you upgrade from a lesser version of CS?


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

First I have Photoshop and it's Active and I used Photoshop before I use camera raw I'm using camera raw through Photoshop, No I have not upgrade it but it happen before a few days.


----------

